# Patonga, NSW. Help.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a father and daughter camp on at Patonga this weekend.
Last year my daughter went off and did her own thing and I had to make small talk with the dads.
This year I see it as a fishing op and I'm taking my yak.
If I fully rig the yak and come back with no fish, I could be branded loser dad. If I come back with something for the BBQ, I could be hero dad.

I'm aiming for hero dad, but I know nothing about the area.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I'd rather not go for bream (no offense Mr Bream) , but sqid would be great, flathead would work, jewfish may be a bit antisocial.
Looking at the map, my other option would be to paddle the 2.5 ks to Lion Island but I don't know the currents.

If anyone is in the area and wants a fish on Sunday morning (I could maybe do Saturday morning too), then let me know.

Kerry


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> I have a father and daughter camp on at Patonga this weekend.
> Last year my daughter went off and did her own thing and all I got was a mallet finger


FTFY


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

lion island is very hit an miss, the area from the camp ground ramp to the first bend is flatty heaven head up further for good bream if you can handle there power. Jewies turn right at mouth head for Juno Point. Tide is very strong but managable.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I have a father and daughter camp on at Patonga this weekend.
> ...


I'm staying clear of the violent games this time.
I'll take mullet over mallet.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> lion island is very hit an miss, the area from the camp ground ramp to the first bend is flatty heaven head up further for good bream if you can handle there power. Jewies turn right at mouth head for Juno Point. Tide is very strong but managable.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Thanks Dave, when you say to the first bend, I presume you are meaning up the creek ?
What about off the beach, in the bay ?

ps. I caught a 60cm king yesterday on that bream rod you sold, it bends pretty well  (I'll put up a video of it later).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Occulator said:


> It's a bloody big expanse of water and to tell you the truth I've never had much luck there.


This.

Try drifting the beach for undersized flathead. That's the only thing that's ever worked for me.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah up the creek, out the front is the main prawn trawl area for the river and gets hit very hard, always a bit of a wasteland for me. You can however drive over the hill and launch at Pearl Beach Umina point sometimes holds some nice jews and there is plenty of flatties on that side.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Joel said:


> Apparently a good spot for bull sharks at night. The good thing about fishing for sharks is the kids will think you are god himself if you get one and still "pretty cool" for being "the guy that fishes for sharks" if you don't. Who cares if the dads think you are crazy, they will still be jealous if the kids like ya.
> 
> Joel


I've seen Kerry get towed around by a live Yakka, he and his yak are so light. I hope he has the go pro running when he hooks up a bull shark, that would be entertaining


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Joel said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently a good spot for bull sharks at night. The good thing about fishing for sharks is the kids will think you are god himself if you get one and still "pretty cool" for being "the guy that fishes for sharks" if you don't. Who cares if the dads think you are crazy, they will still be jealous if the kids like ya.
> ...


You needed to be at SWR for that one Jim.
I hooked a massive bull shark there, well it was was more an argument about who owned the spanish mackerel. Even the scupper pro had a good bow wave coming off it.
In the end we agreed (well he agreed) that he got all the flesh and I got a sucked dry head that I could add to my pb's.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe take loser dad shirt along just in case...


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Kerry, take a couple of witches hats and set them over the weekend. The area is known for blue swimmers. An angry crab with fierce nippers gets almost as much cred as a shark. Taste yummy too.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> Kerry, take a couple of witches hats and set them over the weekend. The area is known for blue swimmers. An angry crab with fierce nippers gets almost as much cred as a shark. Taste yummy too.


Never tried for crabs before Gary.
What exactly do I need and can I make it out of pool noodle and poly pipe ?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

keza said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry, take a couple of witches hats and set them over the weekend. The area is known for blue swimmers. An angry crab with fierce nippers gets almost as much cred as a shark. Taste yummy too.
> ...


I have no doubt that you could make a fine crab attracting device but witches hats are cheap and available from your local tacklo or even Kmart. Just bait it up with some old fish from the freezer or buy a fish head and you are away. Drop it over some sea grass beds and come back an hour or two later. Check on the fisheries regs for the info that you need to write on the float.


----------



## BigSkez (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey keza,
Could always make the paddle straight towards west head get a few yakkas and squid.Then hang around barrenjoey head or lion island


----------



## cobrat (Sep 18, 2008)

Flathead city in the creek. Beautiful creek just for apaddle


----------

